# Time for me to get back in tha swing of things!!!



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

I am done with school for a while and I will start it off again this weekend ....looking fwd to it!!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 29, 2010)

i had no idea you had lost ur swing...ride on up...we will hunt Sat morn...you can stay at the house...bring that yard dog TazD has with ya


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

man I am going to my woods this weekend  just incase there are any bugs to work out. You are more than welcome to ride down and hunt Sat eve with me, I have got a pretty good boar to go after. If interested just pm or call me. Thank you for your invitation as well and I will take you up on it very soon if it still stands.


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

what???? not even i got an invite..and i talked to u today......what am i chopped liver


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

out of town.....or not ? Dont let me slip over to your spot n catch the ghost hog while you are sight seeing


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I did do a warm up last week and almost got myself in trouble. went by myself Whiskey bayed a good hog down by the creek and KaBar was there shortly and caught it. Well when I showed up all I could see was KaBars butt and lil stump tail wagging and Whiskey baying the big end of an old cypress log.......
     Could see the bugger in the log but he was not budging so I bearhugged KaBar around the waist and heave ho til they came out brawling. I got the hog legged and tied he may have weighed 140 lbs, went and tied the dogs about 20-30 yds off and came back for jewel removal exercises. I did castrate the hog and cut him loose. Well he was not done and went out circled around and jumped the dogs while they were tied up. 
    I went running back around there and he was caught again but not very well and as I got to em he caught my carhartts and ripped em good on the side of my pants leg. At this point he had worn out his welcome on earth and I drug him over to the creek and drowned his butt. I then realized some nicks on the dogs and left the hog and got home. Dogs are okay just small stuff and my buddy went down there over the next 2 days n got the head from mr stinky. Here are his tusk, they were better than what I had acct for n I got lucky to have them after all that Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.

I told my bud that he was a better friend than I bc there is no way I would have fooled with that rotten joker like he did. He laughed and siad that he did almost toss cookies when he was doing it.

Well ne ways I am glad to be back in the woods for a few months


----------



## JohnE (Sep 29, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> out of town.....or not ? Dont let me slip over to your spot n catch the ghost hog while you are sight seeing




Easy now,the ghost hog is mine!!


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Easy now,the ghost hog is mine!!



whoa lets just collaborate n do this together John .... ole Sammy is gone all weekend....lol


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

both yall better back up..hewill just smoke yall like hes done all of us..so just try all u want ..then when i get back from my sight seeingtrip..i will show u how to get serious..


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

man it just started smelling like some bull chit around here


----------



## JohnE (Sep 29, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> both yall better back up..hewill just smoke yall like hes done all of us..so just try all u want ..then when i get back from my sight seeingtrip..i will show u how to get serious..




I heard you have been sereous about catching this hog


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

that hog will be long gone by the time you get back in town


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

really


----------



## JohnE (Sep 29, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> whoa lets just collaborate n do this together John .... ole Sammy is gone all weekend....lol



DEAL


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

we will even tie it up with pink mule tape just for you...hahahahhaaa


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

care to have a little bet..


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnE said:


> DEAL



TRADER


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> care to have a little bet..



I'm your huckleberry what ya got in mind?


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

marlene would not rat me out she wants him just as bad as i do so u can  hang that up..


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> I'm your huckleberry what ya got in mind?



u get him and i will take u hunting here as much as u want and i will carry every thing for u ..even leash the dogs out...


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

if i win....i am still thinking about that..


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> u get him and i will take u hunting here as much as u want and i will carry every thing for u ..even leash the dogs out...



now does it have to be this weekend or just with my dogs?


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

ur dogs....


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

you better not lose my garmin..once you have to start toting it that is...


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

k well i am still thinking about what i want....maybe u guys do the same plus out to eat that night anywhere i wanna go.....and uguys just try to keep up k..


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

you got nothing to think about other than what all I tote in the woods now girl!!!! N lucky for you after our convo the other night you know it aint a whole bunch


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

not my fault...u were to scared to grab the hog.....and he almost ate ya


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

hey johne u got nothing to say hummmm...


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> not my fault...u were to scared to grab the hog.....and he almost ate ya



feathers ruffled!!


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> feathers ruffled!!



well hold on i am about to start plucking them


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 29, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> well hold on i am about to start plucking them



so that is what happened to Jesters Rooster!!!!!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 29, 2010)

Good cutters, glad u didn't get hurt could of been real bad for ya


----------



## JohnE (Sep 29, 2010)

I think we've got a deal flcurdogs. Someone to tote our stuff around, can't beat that!! 

I'll keep ahold of my mule tape and leashes though, she takes forevor to get to a bay


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> so that is what happened to Jesters Rooster!!!!!



thats right that what happened to jesters chicken he talked back way to much and ruffled his feathers at me...now look at him


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnE said:


> I think we've got a deal flcurdogs. Someone to tote our stuff around, can't beat that!!
> 
> I'll keep ahold of my mule tape and leashes though, she takes forevor to get to a bay



why dont u  about it u had it handled....heonly bit u once..


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 29, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> both yall better back up..hewill just smoke yall like hes done all of us..so just try all u want ..then when i get back from my sight seeingtrip..i will show u how to get serious..



Serious Sight seeing




FLCURDOGS said:


> so that is what happened to Jesters Rooster!!!!!



 is she the one that plucked my rooster up


----------



## JohnE (Sep 29, 2010)

She is evil Jester, who would do such a thing to a rooster?


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnE said:


> She is evil Jester, who would do such a thing to a rooster?



i am and yes i did..he was giving me smack about how great of a hog hunter  he was.....soi had to put him in his place and let him know he aint crap without his feathers..


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Serious Sight seeing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am going to tenn with the girls this weekend..so its gonna get interesting..five of us....oh boyi tried to talk one of my friends on the way up to take us hog hunting..but i think we make him too nervous..lol


----------



## JohnE (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't call me to bail you out of jail


----------



## spaz (Sep 29, 2010)

flcurdogs  nice teeth and luckly he did not get to high on the pant leg ripping.  And from what I am reading this really sounds like a "hunt match"  I want to watch!!


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

yes u will ref cause u guys will be there on the  30th weekend rem


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Don't call me to bail you out of jail



what?...u saying i am bad or somthing


----------



## JohnE (Sep 29, 2010)

That's exactly what i'm saying!!


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

JohnE said:


> That's exactly what i'm saying!!




well atleast i am good at itand u guys can tell me how good when u are carrying my stuff inthe woods...


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 29, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> i am and yes i did..he was giving me smack about how great of a hog hunter  he was.....soi had to put him in his place and let him know he aint crap without his feathers..



me and my plucked up rooster are waitin for the pics or video of this event

if you don't get this done..i will have to bring my rooster and my new pup hansonw has for me...and i'll show you a ghost hog


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> me and my plucked up rooster are waitin for the pics or video of this event
> 
> if you don't get this done..i will have to bring my rooster and my new pup hansonw has for me...and i'll show you a ghost hog



well why cant u see them lose in person?..then ucan sit on the dog box and take  pics for me of them carrying all my girl stuff

spaz can video...

and as for flcurdogs hes on a date tonight so his mind is already out of the game so looks like i got this in the bag....slacker


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 29, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> me and my plucked up rooster are waitin for the pics or video of this event
> 
> if you don't get this done..i will have to bring my rooster and my new pup hansonw has for me...and i'll show you a ghost hog



Jester u bring the rooster and I will bring my catch dog. We will show them how to get it done.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 30, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> well why cant u see them lose in person?..then ucan sit on the dog box and take  pics for me of them carrying all my girl stuff
> 
> spaz can video...
> 
> and as for flcurdogs hes on a date tonight so his mind is already out of the game so looks like i got this in the bag....slacker



Sept or Oct 30...that will be a real trick or treat there


----------



## crackercurr21 (Sep 30, 2010)

can anyone get in on the ghost hog and the bet if so dont worry all i have is a knife a leash and a garmin but i will tote it i just want dinner hahaha


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 30, 2010)

crackercurr21 said:


> can anyone get in on the ghost hog and the bet if so dont worry all i have is a knife a leash and a garmin but i will tote it i just want dinner hahaha



..u gotta catch him first


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 4, 2010)

k i am back...so how about that bet there buddies...


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 4, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> k i am back...so how about that bet there buddies...


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jester896 said:


>



they have no idea..me and this hog is gonna have some fun with them


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 4, 2010)

i hear ya


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i hear ya



yes but are u really listening..


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 4, 2010)

Let's see...going to whip some guy tail...going to catch ghost hog so they carry ur stuff...yep...following closely

   go getum


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Let's see...going to whip some guy tail...going to catch ghost hog so they carry ur stuff...yep...following closely
> 
> go getum



and thats why ur my fav


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 4, 2010)

just remember don't knock his swing out of wack...he just gettin it back


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 4, 2010)

i want..i promise to take it easy on him


----------



## JohnE (Oct 5, 2010)

Sooo, you have tried this hog countless times right? Still haven't caught him? I'm feeling confident I ain't gonna have to buy your dinner 

But you gonna be totin me and flcurdogs stuff for sure!!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 5, 2010)

....is what ur gonna be doing when he smokes..bella

and it sure is gonna be nice to see yall tote my purse and foot the drinking bill when we go out to eat


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 5, 2010)

.......... So when is all this gonna happen?I know I am ready to see the end results, either 2 guys carrying girly stuff or a big ol hog


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 5, 2010)

the weekend of the 30th..its on....the sad part is i am trying to figure out what color looks best on who..i think iam going pink for both what u think


----------



## spaz (Oct 5, 2010)

I think this is going to be to good!!!!


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 5, 2010)

spaz said:


> I think this is going to be to good!!!!



yeah i think so too


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 5, 2010)

Pink??? I don't know alot of guys are wearing pink these days. Maybe purple???


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 5, 2010)

u know ur right..i love that color..maybe with a splash of pink


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 5, 2010)

PLEASE!!......make sure you document this!  Video or lots of pics!!  Also....some glitter would look nice on the fellas.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good, make sure lots of pics are taken. Lol


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 5, 2010)

Glitter and poke a dotts


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 5, 2010)

oh dont worry..i have roll on glitter and bows for their dogs...and i will even make sure as soon as they lose the pics will be posted that night....i kinda feel bad having to doll them all up but i think they will look good


maybe somthing like this...


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 5, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> u know ur right..i love that color..maybe with a splash of pink



C'mon you know pink and purple not good together..many other colors in the rainbow tho


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 6, 2010)

I am out.... I have sold all of my hogdogs and reinvested  in a few stocks...I bought myself a nice suit and I plan on moving into a nice gated community.

I have never been hog hunting and would like to tell everyone I am sorry for putting up that front.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> I am out.... I have sold all of my hogdogs and reinvested  in a few stocks...I bought myself a nice suit and I plan on moving into a nice gated community.
> 
> I have never been hog hunting and would like to tell everyone I am sorry for putting up that front.



 if you don't think you would look good in purple and whatever...just catch the hog...

 i have confidence in you and JohnE...when the two of you catch her GHOST ...bring the dogs up here...a fellow i know says the dog count is up to five now...the only one that lived so far one needed 50 somthing staples in it..think i will take a Panther or FAL with me instead of dogs


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 6, 2010)

i am just afraid of that looming figure that was a few post back .....i would rather c bigfoot than that one


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 6, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> I am out.... I have sold all of my hogdogs and reinvested  in a few stocks...I bought myself a nice suit and I plan on moving into a nice gated community.
> 
> I have never been hog hunting and would like to tell everyone I am sorry for putting up that front.



  if ur scared say ur scared..hahaha i am gonna kick myself for saying this but i do think whiskey would give him a run for his money....i have faith in ya..and u aint sold that dog..i know better


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> i am just afraid of that looming figure that was a few post back .....i would rather c bigfoot than that one


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 6, 2010)

dont hate ..,,


----------



## spaz (Oct 6, 2010)

Sammy all I want to know is, if we are staying with you at the end of the month, is there anything else in your closet we should be aware of.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 6, 2010)

spaz said:


> is there anything else in your closet we should be aware of.


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 6, 2010)

spaz said:


> Sammy all I want to know is, if we are staying with you at the end of the month, is there anything else in your closet we should be aware of.



......yeah but its marlenes stuff


----------



## marlenebkq (Oct 6, 2010)

I am so glad that my best friend will through me under the bus like that....lisa just stay away from left side..


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 7, 2010)

TazD said:


> All right you guys. You need to go out there and help catch Blondies ghost hog. I think she uses the ghost hog story to find new boyfriends!!



huh......really.....i dont need any help in that department i promise
thats funny right there..


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 7, 2010)

TazD said:


> Just funnin with you. I'm sure you have no problems getting boyfriends from the pics of you.  Like the blonde look!! Good luck on the 30th!!



..now why u wanna pick on me....also very nice hog dogs..i just seen on the other forum..


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 7, 2010)

TazD said:


> Just funnin with you. I'm sure you have no problems getting boyfriends from the pics of you.



doesn't look to me like you would either


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 7, 2010)

TazD said:


> Not pickin on you. I was bustin on Bryan!! Everyone knows I'm partial to Blondes.



very nice fam..wow and ur wife is really pretty lucky you


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Oct 7, 2010)

TazD said:


> All right you guys. You need to go out there and help catch Blondies ghost hog. I think she uses the ghost hog story to find new boyfriends!!


   j/k..  dont think she has to much trbl in that area, but that was a good one though


----------



## sammy3304 (Oct 12, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> j/k..  dont think she has to much trbl in that area, but that was a good one though



what u laughing at


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Oct 26, 2010)

ok what about this ghost hog??? Any luck? We got a few of those ghost hogs up here ladies and your more than welcome to tag along but you gotta leave all that girly stuff at home wouldn't want you to miss out at the bay!!


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ferguson_05 said:


> ok what about this ghost hog??? Any luck? We got a few of those ghost hogs up here ladies and your more than welcome to tag along but you gotta leave all that girly stuff at home wouldn't want you to miss out at the bay!!



 oh yea that's this weekend isn't it..good luck FLCURDOGS and JohnE...you too sammy n crew


----------

